# Trading Places Maui, what has happened to their consistent Maui inventory?



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 15, 2011)

I want to preface this by saying this is not a complaint, just a question to those who might know the answer. 

I am baffled and concerned about the difference in inventory from a year ago and now.  We have a deposit I was planning to use for a Maui exchange.  The only Maui unit on the site right now is Gardens at West Maui.  Where is the Maui Schooner and Maui Lea at Maui Hill inventory?  

Did TP Maui lose its affiliation with the two Maui resorts?  The company name doesn't suit their inventory now, that's for sure.  

Again, I am not complaining, just wondering.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh no, TP Maui still has their affiliation with Maui Hill at least.  I don't know if they just aren't getting as many units for exchange, or if they have requests pending.  I know I have a search going on with them for a week in March 2012 at Maui Hill.   Honestly, I never remember seeing alot of Maui Hill inventory months out.  I would usually see more within a shorter timeframe.

You could always call and ask them.  They are delightful to deal with.


----------



## TPMAUI (Feb 16, 2011)

Aloha Rick and Cindy:
Thanks for expressing your concern. With the soft economny of the last few years, you are correct we did have more owners trading in their Maui weeks than normal. Many did this last minute which prompted this space to then be posted to our current availability. 

However, this trend seems to be reversing two fold: A) Maui owners are once again coming to use thier weeks and B) The space TPM recieves on exchange is being booked by clients on the waiting list......hence it not showing up online. 

The posted current availability is 'leftover' space that no one has active request for and so the majority of our space does not make it to the web.

Please feel free to contact us directly if you'd like more information on this, or to be placed on a waiting list for the timeframe you're intersted in 1-800-345-7301 or vacation@tpmaui.com 

Also, Luanne is correct, our main affiliation is the Maui Lea at Maui Hill Resort.

Aloha,
Sharon Paley
Trading Places Maui


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks, Sharon.  I think I am already on the waiting list for March of next year.  Maybe not.  I'd better call.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi Sharon!    We're looking forward to coming "home" next March (2012).


----------



## TPMAUI (Feb 16, 2011)

Rick and Cindy: Yes, please contact us directly so I can be sure you're on our waiting list.

Luanne: We'll be in touch as soon as March 14th or 21st 2012 opens up.

Mahalo,
Sharon


----------



## Luanne (Feb 16, 2011)

TPMAUI said:


> Luanne: We'll be in touch as soon as March 14th or 21st 2012 opens up.
> 
> Mahalo,
> Sharon



Yes, I know.  You gals are great.


----------



## teepeeca (Feb 17, 2011)

*Regarding TP Maui !!!*

For the last few (MANY) years, the nice ladies at TPMAUI have been great, and we have received our requested exchanges.

It "is true" that most of the time we are placed on a "waiting list", but if you are a bit flexable with your vacation time/dates, they always "come through".

Especially with Maui Hill, they have exact "date" check-ins, rather than "days of the week" check-ins.  If you are requesting that resort, call TPMAUI, and see what the "date of usage" would be, and what you should request.  If you want a Friday or Saturday check-in, and that year they only have a Tuesday or Wednesday check-in, you will be "out of luck".  One bonus Maui Hill has, would be the nice "large" lanai with ample outside furniture.  (Time for me to go back to Hawaii---BUT, not yet---Maui Hill in April, thanks to  TP maui !!!

Tony


----------



## Luanne (Feb 17, 2011)

teepeeca said:


> One bonus Maui Hill has, would be the nice "large" lanai with ample outside furniture.  Tony



Totally agree.  What I love about Maui Hill (where we own) is that it feels like home.


----------

